# 7 string guitars for beginners



## sundance (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi - I'm OK with a 6 string but how easy is it to transition to 7 and can anyone recommend a good budget 7 string guitar?

Thanks


----------



## Harry (Jul 6, 2010)

If you know your scales on the B string, it shouldn't be any problem at all to get used to the 7th string........because after all, it's just another B strings, so the scales will translate directly to it


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess try and find an older S/RG 7420 or RG7620..if not, a newer RG7321 is pretty cheap.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jul 6, 2010)

look up rondos music ..they got some $100 to $400 7 strings


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 6, 2010)

Agile.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 6, 2010)

sundance said:


> Hi - I'm OK with a 6 string but how easy is it to transition to 7 and can anyone recommend a good budget 7 string guitar?
> 
> Thanks


 
It's not really that hard, to be honest it's the same thing with another string, not really an alien concept. You should probably look at rondomusic for cheap guitars, they have one for 100 dollars.


----------



## cypher858 (Jul 6, 2010)

my hands got a bit confused at first, but it is actually a pretty easy transition.

and as everyone else has said
agile guitars
Rondo Music Home Page
enjoy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 6, 2010)

If you go with agile they tend to have longer scale lengths, that might make it a little more awkward but it doesn't really take long to get used to. If you go with Ibanez they usually use 25.5" scales so that will be even easier.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 6, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> If you go with agile they tend to have longer scale lengths, that might make it a little more awkward but it doesn't really take long to get used to. If you go with Ibanez they usually use 25.5" scales so that will be even easier.



I don't think THAT many Agile models have baritone scales. You can easily get a standard scale one from them if you so please.


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 7, 2010)

I just picked up a Squier stagemaster 7 that I'm REALLY blown away by. Absolutely crazy for the money. Gunna mod it to all hell.


----------



## -One- (Jul 7, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> If you go with agile they tend to have longer scale lengths, that might make it a little more awkward but it doesn't really take long to get used to. If you go with Ibanez they usually use 25.5" scales so that will be even easier.


I have a 25.5" Interceptor. Agile makes lots of standard and baritone scale 7-strings.


----------



## nord1980 (Jul 8, 2010)

When I first changed to a sevenstring it took about one month to be 100% confident with my playing.It wasn't so much about the notes on the extra string but more about the prespective.I was having problems realising where was I in the middle strings (A,D,G,B).After 1 month I was pretty ready to play.It might take shorter amount of time to adjust though.Depends on the person....


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 8, 2010)

After you get used to seven, it's the easiest thing in the world, and it really doesn't take long. As for budget guitars, my best suggestion is to try the used market. I've picked up a few good 7's at decent prices. Mid-level Ibanez, LTD, and Schecters can be found between $200-$400, if you are vigilant and search for them. As has already been mentioned, this is your cheapest new option, and they're supposedly nice guitars for the money:

Douglas SR-370 7 String Guitar Natural at RondoMusic.com
Douglas SR-370 7 String Guitar Blue at RondoMusic.com
Douglas SR-370 7 String Guitar Black at RondoMusic.com

Stay away from the Ibanez AX7's, and anything else that looks like a brick with a rosewood fretboard on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 8, 2010)

it's like taking candy from a mute baby w/ no arms... yes... that easy... 

once you get past the whole "whoa my guitar has more than the 'normal' number of strings!" thing you realize a guitar is a guitar is a guitar is a guitar and that learning one more string isn't really that big a deal when you've already learned 6 of em...

i suggest an early 90s MIJ ibby S or RG

OR

agile...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 8, 2010)

nord1980 said:


> When I first changed to a sevenstring it took about one month to be 100% confident with my playing.It wasn't so much about the notes on the extra string but more about the prespective.I was having problems realising where was I in the middle strings (A,D,G,B).After 1 month I was pretty ready to play.It might take shorter amount of time to adjust though.Depends on the person....


 
that's interesting. my biggest thing was... "so i got this new string... and i know where the notes are... but how do i make use of this new string w/o *forcing* it in simply for the sake of giving it 'purpose'?"

once i got past that... it was relatively smooth sailing. i fought w/ the perspective thing you mentioned for a couple of weeks too.


----------



## nord1980 (Jul 8, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> that's interesting. my biggest thing was... &quot;so i got this new string... and i know where the notes are... but how do i make use of this new string w/o *forcing* it in simply for the sake of giving it 'purpose'?&quot;
> 
> once i got past that... it was relatively smooth sailing. i fought w/ the perspective thing you mentioned for a couple of weeks too.


 
Actually it took me a long time to get away from heavy riffs and move to arpegios and chords and scales on the seventh.I was like : "I'll keep shredding on the sixes and save the B for heavy riffing"Funny story by the way :I remember a few months after I bought it (rg7620) I run across a very good guitar player and teacher on my area on a music store.When I told him that a had a sevenstring he said,in front of everybody present : "I have to learn guitar on six strings,I cannot go to seven yet..."That made me feel really uncomfortable....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 8, 2010)

nord1980 said:


> "I have to learn guitar on six strings,I cannot go to seven yet..."That made me feel really uncomfortable....


 


I never get tired of that one...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, you don't need to master six strings before you go to seven. Did you start out with one string and work your way up?


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with SchecterWhore the douglas guitars are actually REALLY nice. My band uses them 
But yeah, it shouldn't be too hard to transition, like everyone says it's just having extra low end. I prefer it because B standard + being able to play standard chords. And on top of that, dropping to A, or whatever gives some gnarly sounding stuff. Plus, if you don't like the low end much, you can always tune up to say...drop B or C...so at that point, you have extra high strings!


----------



## nord1980 (Jul 8, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> I never get tired of that one...



Hearing it or saying it ??


----------



## Vangoatguitar (Jul 8, 2010)

if you happen to find a mid 2000's Samick I got mine used for 220$ and its the most well rounded 7 string I've ever come across. I don't think Samick makes guitars anyone I think they are mainly a piano company now. Good guitar though.


----------



## rockyjessan (Jul 9, 2010)

As a beginner I think Agile Septor will be fine to go with. This guitar really plays well and even sounds well. The neck is quite comfortable to hold and the strings are also easy to pick up, perfect for the beginners.


----------



## InHiding (Jul 9, 2010)

I took me maybe five hours to get comfortable. I don't rarely play or practice/learn scales though. I just noodle by ear and try different stuff. Works ok.


----------



## Oscar Stern (Feb 2, 2022)

Ibanez 7 String Electric Guitars are amazing, but Altamira actually makes a 7 String Acoustic Guitar that uses Nylon Strings which are much easier The only additional string on the 7 String Guitar is another B String, a full 2 Octaves below the 2nd String. The neck is only a bit wider, but wide enough so that it sits comfortably in your hands. The 7 String Guitar is also great for playing Church Gigs because alot of songs are going to be transposed to match the ranges of other instruments & certain Vocalists:


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 2, 2022)

12 year old necro bumps still a thing?


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 2, 2022)

Rev2010 said:


> 12 year old necro bumps still a thing?


This dude has done like 3 or 4 gnarrrrrkill long necrobumps lately lol


----------



## brector (Feb 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> This dude has done like 3 or 4 gnarrrrrkill long necrobumps lately lol


Gotta get that post count up!


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 2, 2022)

brector said:


> Gotta get that post count up!



Those are rookie post numbers!


----------



## moraghath107360 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ibanez seems to make good budget friendly seven strings, but of course I'm biased because I have one lol. I haven't modded it or anything, I'm super happy with the tone I get from it and the way it feels in my hands. Now my old Ibanez GRX40 6 string feels so small in comparison  It was surprisingly easy to get used to the extra string on the seven, like I started coming up with riffs on it on the first day. After a few more days of playing it no longer bothered me.


----------



## moraghath107360 (Feb 3, 2022)

Note to self: I wish I'd started on a seven string instead of having been limited by six strings for a couple of years. It's a million times easier now to get those sounds I want... finally the music I play can sound properly death metal lol


----------

